# Spiders with preys



## orionmystery (Jun 29, 2010)

1. big lynx with beetle prey, 1:1 so you can tell how big the lynx was






 2. jumper with fly..not sure what fly





 3.





 4. lynx with soldier fly prey


----------



## NateS (Jun 29, 2010)

These are great Kurt...nice job.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 29, 2010)

the spider on last 3 looks like a shrimp!


----------



## GregR (Jun 29, 2010)

great shots, #1 is my fav, but I like them all!


----------



## Boutte (Jun 29, 2010)

They're all good but that first one is great.


----------



## Boutte (Jun 29, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> the spider on last 3 looks like a shrimp!


They're both crustaceans.


----------



## dak1b (Jun 30, 2010)

love em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Feezor (Jun 30, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## DennyCrane (Jun 30, 2010)

They're all terrific.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 4, 2010)

you got that close to a spider.. do you wear depends on your shoots?

because, I would.


----------

